# Long term rental Golden Triangle



## YesWeCan (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,
We are hoping to move to Almancil area this October for 2 years. I know this has been asked many times but we are looking for a long term rental in this area - Quinta do Lago, Vale do Lobo, Dunas Douradas, Garrao. 

We will spend up to €2000 per month and would like a pool. Does any one have any ideas where to look? I have tried the usual rental sites and 123.

Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try the local estate agents rather than rental sites that will specialize in short term holiday rental that would probably expect to earn + your pa budget in the high season


----------



## YesWeCan (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Canoeman, will try the estate agents.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

YesWeCan said:


> Thank you Canoeman, will try the estate agents.


Management Companies always have a few and may be better than the estate agents. portugalpropertyservices primeproperties and assetpropertymanagement can each be found at their respective .com most will have properties free for longer term rental after September


----------

